# Rohloff Grip Shifter



## sevencyclist (Aug 3, 2009)

What is the width of the Rohloff Grip Shifter unit? I am trying to install Rohloff on a Groovy Luv Handle (184mm straight space on each side for grips, shifters, brakes), and wonder whether I would have enough space for the brake mount (Magura MT4 or Formula Rx), Rohloff Grip Shifter, and the whole Oury grip. Thanks


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

sevencyclist said:


> What is the width of the Rohloff Grip Shifter unit? I am trying to install Rohloff on a Groovy Luv Handle (184mm straight space on each side for grips, shifters, brakes), and wonder whether I would have enough space for the brake mount (Magura MT4 or Formula Rx), Rohloff Grip Shifter, and the whole Oury grip. Thanks












My Rohloff shifter is ~60mm wide. It's several years old [same as shown above]...not sure if there is a newer version out there.


----------



## sevencyclist (Aug 3, 2009)

vikb said:


> My Rohloff shifter is ~60mm wide. It's several years old [same as shown above]...not sure if there is a newer version out there.


I think the current one is round instead of slight triangular, but same width. Thanks. That helps a lot.


----------

